# New fowl for this spring



## Farmwife (Mar 23, 2014)

Last spring I got 5 Easter eggers, 5 production reds and 5 pearl grey guinea. All started as chicks/keets together so they get along just fine. This spring will be adding a few speckled sussex and a couple peafowl. New birds will be babies at the same time so will be kept in a enclosed corner of the coop. The other girls will be let outside daily and when the new birds are big enough I plan to let them all run together. I am hoping that as long as they aren't confined together at first that they will get along. Any thoughts?


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

I've had absolutely no problems introducing younger birds to the older flock yet so they should be just fine if you plan on waiting a bit .


Current flock: 62


----------

